# 1 spot on a Webb/Zapata county lease



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Myself and 2 buddies are looking for one responsible, reliable, and management minded person to fill an opening. The lease is 998 about 20 miles south of Laredo off of HWY 83. We have a cabin with AC, shower, and electricty. No children or guests are allowed. The lease is a working cattle ranch with the owner living on the property. Hunters are allowed 1 trophy, 1 cull, 2 does, and 5 hogs. If interested send me a message. Thanks


----------

